# Walking on his knuckles?



## AussieGoatMum (Aug 10, 2010)

We had triplets boron on Sun night, all feeding well, but the little boy (smallest of the 3) is standing on the knuckle of his back legs instead of the hoof.

We'd thought it was just cos things were a little tight in the womb pre birth, but he's still doing it now. We can bend the legs straight and get him on his hoofs, but as soon as he starts to walk he's over on the knuckle again.

Any ideas? Will this sort itself out or do we need to intervene? Would a picture help?

Cheers


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

give a bo-se shot, if they are really bad... you can brace them, the tendons where just stretched out... while in the womb..... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup: I agree


----------



## AussieGoatMum (Aug 10, 2010)

Thats great tx, he's looking a bit better and stronger today. We've now had 5 kids and it's all very exciting for us, and also for the local dogs, so I'm out playing fencer (again ) lol


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I had a kid like that this year, except it was his front feet. We splinted them with popsicle sticks and self stick tape and he was fine in a couple days.

Jan


----------

